# Living together !



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Just wondering, live food wise, i only have one plastic tank to house my livefoods and i have a variety such as morios and black crickets, just wondering could i mix them both into the same tank? or do i have to buy seperate tanks to house them, at the minuet i have the morious loose in the tank whilst the black crickets are housed in the tub they came in !


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

not too sure on this one, but i wouldnt of thought so...all depending on what size your black crix are and how big your morios are, but i know that if you put waxworms in with crix (regardless of colour) they are not there long, plus you have the other thing, crix like the warmth, morios dont (or is it the other way round :? ), then youve got the problem of grabbing crix to get the morios......................run cricket, run cricket run run run :lol: , sorry it didnt help


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

How about just keeping them in the plastic pots they came in? Thats how i keep all my live food.


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

i bought this really handy cricket feeder, what it is, is a tub which has two holes at the top where two tubes are fed through, the crix climb into this and when you want to feed your lizard all you have to do is tip calcium-powder if necessary into the tube and then tip some crix into your viv, works brilliant and there is a hath at the top of the lid if you want to gut-load them.
cost £7.00 but is worth it.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cricket Keeper.... was going to buy one but apparently there is no need... might as well just use a second tub and put them in there and shake them up so theyre dazed. What i did and it works perfectly.


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

well watever you feel works best, i just like it because it is easy to use, and also because it has no escapees, and also because i hate touching the little crix, dont know why but i  just dont.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I just keep them in tubs as well, no need to touch them just tip them into the viv when needed


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Cool i'm sorted, was kind of worried about keeping them in the tubs they came in, as the other week there was a small hole and all got loose, looky for me, the tub they were in was also in the plastic tank  i had the tub for 3-4 days with no hole, they must have eaten there way out, otherwise the morious ate there way in :shock:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

silver and nny, how do you feed them in those tubs wothout them all escaping when your putting food in....


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Just stick them in the fridge for a few minutes, really chills them out :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep...put them in the fridge for 10 -15 minutes. Take them out and I changed my method. I take one out at a time with twezzers and brush the calcium on with a brush. Then put them in front of Gizmo and they're gone :wink:


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Never tried the fridge trick. I always have fun tranfereing the cricks into the cricket keeper without all the rubbish. Will try it next time. Cricket lollipop anyone?? Would have to warm them up before giving them to Draca as he likes the chase. He sits watching them till they move then hunch.

Duzzie


----------

